# Snap, Crackle, Pop on NBC-HD 10/03 Eve



## SonicBee777 (Aug 2, 2006)

Noticed when I played back the DVR recording of FNL Episode 1 (Tuesday night SoCal local channel 4, Dish 6308), a sprinkling of audio pops and snaps all through the show, including the commercials. This was on TV2 over coax distribution from 622, L365.

Moved to TV1 on HDMI, watched L&O SVU live (also NBC-HD), heard snaps, crackles and pops scattered throughout that show as well.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

Same thing through my OTA last night here in Charlotte


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

Monday NBC in Detroit was having issues with the video during both Heroes and Studio 60 on the DISH HD Local and the OTA. Kept losing the bottom third of the picture. It was raining in Detroit Monday night, but this wasn't rain fade (obviously since the OTA was having issues as well).


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

NBC HD from Salt Lake City has had the snap, crackle & pop ever since I started with my first 622 back in April. Dish has eold me its the station & the station will not answer my emails when I question them..............


----------



## Jeff P (May 10, 2006)

I'm receiving the Tulsa NBC affiliate (KJRH-DT) OTA and I get the "crackles and pops" but only when they are transitioning in between shows that are in HD and commericals. (Both coming in from commercials and going out)

I don't ever get any crackles and pops "mid show."

It seems that this is very likely a local affiliate issue.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I've watched a number of NBC HD OTA shows over the last week on my 622 and have had zero audio and video issues. Shows include Studio 60, Heroes, Late Night, and L&O. These were all from my local NBC Affiliate, KING5.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've also seen lots of problems on the NBC feed from Chicago this week.


----------



## mdgolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I've also seen lots of problems on the NBC feed from Chicago this week.


Between the freezes, video going to black, and green pixelation, recorded Studio 60 was basically unwatchable here in SF off E* HD. OTA not an option.

I've been getting "pops" during the Today show when it switches between the Net feed and local news cut ins every half hour.


----------



## orenr (Jun 10, 2004)

Both the satellite and OTA transmissions were doing the same thing (I'm in Sunnyvale, CA). The video was disappearing every 5-10 seconds, for about 1 second, only on NBC (Heroes, Studio 60, Jay Leno). The audio was OK. This was clearly NBC's problem...


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

I noticed a bunch of weird audio glitches on NBC OTA the past two nights, including L&O SVU last night.


----------



## rogerz (May 10, 2006)

This has been a daily problem since I subscribed to Dish Network in June. WMAQ, the NBC affiliate in Chicago has continuous audio pops when changing from in studio, to commercials, to network originated material. I have a 622 and have a second TV hooked up via coax. The interesting thing is that this almost never happens on TV 1 which is connected via HDMI and a light link for audio. However, it is contiunous on TV 2. I switched from Direct TV and they never had this problem so I tend to reject Dish's contention that it is strictly a local NBC problem. If Direct can get it right why can't Dish? When I spoke to a CSR, he claimed to have never heard of this problem.

I emailed the Tech Department and received a reply asking for hardware and software info which I supplied to them. They never got back to me after my reply.

Roger


----------



## turbomike (Sep 25, 2006)

I just switched from D* after three years. I've noticed this problem with both satellite providers. It is a NBC switching problem between SD/HD.



rogerz said:


> This has been a daily problem since I subscribed to Dish Network in June. WMAQ, the NBC affiliate in Chicago has continuous audio pops when changing from in studio, to commercials, to network originated material. I have a 622 and have a second TV hooked up via coax. The interesting thing is that this almost never happens on TV 1 which is connected via HDMI and a light link for audio. However, it is contiunous on TV 2. I switched from Direct TV and they never had this problem so I tend to reject Dish's contention that it is strictly a local NBC problem. If Direct can get it right why can't Dish? When I spoke to a CSR, he claimed to have never heard of this problem.
> 
> I emailed the Tech Department and received a reply asking for hardware and software info which I supplied to them. They never got back to me after my reply.
> 
> Roger


----------



## emoney28 (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm just outside Chicago and both the sat feed and the ota feed for NBC suck. It's either the station or the box (622).

Erik


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I got a bunch of popping last night on OTA NBC (KXAS) in Dallas. I would think that it's a problem that's just being retransmitted by the local affiliates except that it seems like some people aren't experiencing it on NBC. Weird.


----------



## odbrv (May 12, 2006)

Last Monday I have static and crackling on all station and recordings on one of my 622s. It never happened before. I did a soft reboot and have not had the problem again.


----------



## MikeHou (Oct 18, 2006)

I've experienced this same problem since upgrading to VIP622 DVR back in August. I haven't solved it, but thought I would "pile on" here with my details in the hopes that somebody will.

Audio is optical digital to 5.1 dolby receiver (JVC)

The "noise" is only heard on HD channels, but not all of them. More than one, but not all (sorry, haven't made a complete list). Definitely the local Fox affiliate (Houston). I've also experienced it on non-local channels (DiscHD, HDNet, others). I've never heard it with the local CBS or ABC affiliates, and I've never heard it with ESPNHD.

It only happens coming from commerical to program, between commercials or from program to commercial. Never in the middle of anything.

I've had the JVC receiver for 6 years and have never experienced this "noise" with any other digital source, such as DVDs or the DISH510 DVR.

I have reported this to E*, and they asked for system info and told me to try the RCA cables. Haven't heard a thing since. Haven't bothered with RCA cables.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Steve H said:


> NBC HD from Salt Lake City has had the snap, crackle & pop ever since I started with my first 622 back in April. Dish has eold me its the station & the station will not answer my emails when I question them..............


I haven't seen any e-mails, so maybe they are getting forwarded to my boss. PM me with some more details.

We have had a "pop" when switching between sources and when going between 5.1 and stereo sources. Hopefully, that is now better, since we are on a new routing switcher. I don't know if that is all you were hearing, or if it's more.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

MikeHou said:


> I have reported this to E*, and they asked for system info and told me to try the RCA cables.


Did you tell them to walk home from work instead of driving? That's really a stupid suggestion for a 'solution'.


----------



## MikeHou (Oct 18, 2006)

To summarize, I get a loud pop sometimes when going from commerical to programming, between commercials or programming to commercial on some HD channels, this with VIP622 DVR.

Decided to get down to some troubleshooting of this last night, trying to isolate the problem. Various combinations of optical cables and switches were tried, and still have the problem with all of them.

The problem seems to be restricted to the local Fox and NBC affiliate stations.

What I learned is that the "pop" always occurs when going from a locally originated SD commercial to network HD programming or vice versa.

Last thing I did was hook up the RCA cables to see if that exhibited the problem also, and so far it hasn't. I'll leave them in place since I can switch audio sources easily enough and see if anything turns up over the weekend.

I suppose this could be a Dish issue or a local affiliate issue, though it's interesting that it happens on more than one affiliate. And as I mentioned before I swear I've heard it on other channels, but haven't since I started really paying attention.

So has anybody had successful results dealing with this issue, either with E* or local affiliate? 

I'm also wondering if there is anybody else out there in the Houston area who has experienced this. 

Guess I'll test the RCA connections on these channels till next week, then call E* and see what they have to say.


----------



## rogerz (May 10, 2006)

MikeHou said:


> To summarize, I get a loud pop sometimes when going from commerical to programming, between commercials or programming to commercial on some HD channels, this with VIP622 DVR.
> 
> Decided to get down to some troubleshooting of this last night, trying to isolate the problem. Various combinations of optical cables and switches were tried, and still have the problem with all of them.
> 
> ...


Hello,

From reading your post, I gather that this is happening on TV1. Do you have anything connected to TV2? My situation is a bit different in that the popping problem only occcurs on TV2 and only on the local NBC affiliate. I can watch the same station on TV1 in HD and the audio behaves perfectly. I should also say that this is the Dish feed and not OTA.

I compliment you on your troubleshooting!

Roger


----------



## MikeHou (Oct 18, 2006)

rogerz said:


> Hello,
> 
> From reading your post, I gather that this is happening on TV1. Do you have anything connected to TV2? My situation is a bit different in that the popping problem only occcurs on TV2 and only on the local NBC affiliate. I can watch the same station on TV1 in HD and the audio behaves perfectly. I should also say that this is the Dish feed and not OTA.
> 
> ...


I'm running in single mode, so I guess that's TV1, and it is Dish feed, not OTA.


----------



## debpasc (Oct 20, 2005)

First time for me was last night during DVR palyback of The Nine -- ABC HD on sat, not OTA, component hook up, single mode TV1. The loud snaps were followed by complete loss of audio/dialogue but not background (music, birds singing, cars going by, etc.). The pops were coming from my rear (special effects) speakers only. It happened about 3/4 through the program and lasted until the end. I don't think it started after commercial break -- I think it started during the program. When the program ended, commercials and the beginning of the next program that was recorded were fine. I have had green picture break up into blocks on ABC HD lasting for a few seconds once or twice during almost every ABC HD program, but never any audio issues until now. Also, I haven't seen this on any other station.


----------

